

Ask HN: is Google down? - bitops

6:30PM San Francisco. Google appears down.
======
fiesycal
<http://www.isup.me/www.google.com>

Although it's working for me.

------
wicknicks
6:38pm Irvine, CA: Down for me too.

------
thegoleffect
It is up for me.

------
anigbrowl
No. It's you.

------
whiterabbit
Daisy, Daisy,

give me your

answer,

do

